# quelle version firefox sur OSX 10.4.11



## masterjohn (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un message permanent à chaque ouverture de ma boite gmail me disant que ma version FF (3.6.28) n'est plus compatible avec gmail et me suggérant d'en télécharger une autre.
Cela dit la toute dernière version de FF n'est pas supportée par mon OSX 10.4.11.

Cela dit pour l'instant tout fonctionne mais jusqu'à quand 

Quelle est la dernière version de FF qui serait plus à jour et supportée par mon OSX ?
Où la trouver?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

La réponse ici : http://mac.oldapps.com/firefox.php
(si je lis bien, la version la plus récente compatible Tiger est la 3.5.19 / PPC ou la 3.6.24 pour les Macs à processeurs Intel).


----------



## masterjohn (4 Mai 2012)

merci pour le lien,
mais j'ai déja une version 3.6.28 qui est supérieure (je pense)
à la 3.6.24


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2012)

Sur le site que je t'ai indiqué (lien ci dessus), essaie des versions plus récentes (je suis resté à Tiger; mais sélectionne par ex. Leopard et tu verras des numéros de versions croissants).


----------



## guitou.net (4 Mai 2012)

j'avais namoroka 3.6.14 sur mon ppc en 10.4.11, ça tournait super
cordialement
Guitou


----------



## ccciolll (8 Juin 2012)

Va-t'il falloir renoncer à Firefox ?
Depuis 3 jours, il télécharge et installe de force FFox 12 (en écrasant la 3.6.28) pendant mon absence. Je ne peux plus fermer firefox sinon il est écrasé et je dois le réinstaller en 3.6.28
Ils délirent chez FireFox. Pourquoi m'installer une 12 alors que leur développement ne permet pas de dépasser la 3
Du coup, j'ai la sensation que je vais devoir aller sur safari ou autre chose


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juin 2012)

ccciolll a dit:


> Va-t'il falloir renoncer à Firefox ?
> Depuis 3 jours, il télécharge et installe de force FFox 12 (en écrasant la 3.6.28) pendant mon absence. Je ne peux plus fermer firefox sinon il est écrasé et je dois le réinstaller en 3.6.28
> Ils délirent chez FireFox. Pourquoi m'installer une 12 alors que leur développement ne permet pas de dépasser la 3
> Du coup, j'ai la sensation que je vais devoir aller sur safari ou autre chose



Bizarre ça

pour des raisons de compatibilité avec certains sites gouvernementaux (belges), je garde au chaud la V 3.6. Ayant pris soin de décocher toute recherche de maj, je n'ai aucun soucis (et je tourne sous Lion)


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2012)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ils délirent chez FireFox. Pourquoi m'installer une 12 alors que leur développement ne permet pas de dépasser la 3


Je n'aime pas ces mises à jour automatiques qui s'installent toutes seules.
Comme a dit Arlequin, menu FF/ Préférence / avancé / Mises à jour : évite le choix 1) (perso j'ai choisi le 2))


----------



## masterjohn (8 Juin 2012)

pas facile de maîtriser tout cela, en plus ça prend du temps.
Les appli évoluent de leur côté, les machines d'un autre, parfois ce n'est plus compatible (je viens de changer le scanner à cause de cela) bref on est lié a une conso de masse et ils font tous comme ils veulent.
Cela dit on ne peut plus s'en passer, je me demande où ça va finir dans 5/ 10 /50 ans... lol!


----------



## ccciolll (8 Juin 2012)

ON PEUT s'en passer - une bonne partie de la population mondiale (et même française, et je ne parle pas que d'exclus) s'en passe - mais on ne le CHOISIT pas, c'est tout.
C'est comme pour la bagnole, la télévision, le téléphone&#8230; Voire la banque pour les plus militants.

Mais bon, si on est sur ce forum c'est qu'à fortiori on a choisi de rester dépendants d'un accès internet.

Donc, pour FFox, j'ai aussi été décocher la case 1 et on verra à l'avenir s'il se tiendra à carreau.

Ça n'empèche que je trouve toujours idiot de proposer une màj incompatible avec le système installé alors qu'un site internet ou une appli est capable de savoir jusqu'au nombre de touches qu'on a sur le clavier&#8230;


----------



## UnAncienDuMac (17 Juin 2012)

ccciolll a dit:


> Va-t'il falloir renoncer à Firefox ?
> Depuis 3 jours, il télécharge et installe de force FFox 12 (en écrasant la 3.6.28) pendant mon absence. Je ne peux plus fermer firefox sinon il est écrasé et je dois le réinstaller en 3.6.28
> Ils délirent chez FireFox. Pourquoi m'installer une 12 alors que leur développement ne permet pas de dépasser la 3
> Du coup, j'ai la sensation que je vais devoir aller sur safari ou autre chose



Salut

As-tu vérifié dans les préférences, section " Avancé ", onglet " Mises à jour ", si c'est bien le bouton " Demander ce qu'il faut faire " qui est coché ?


----------



## moumoun (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai "bêtement" accepté la mise à jour de firefox ce matin ne sachant pas que c'était imcompatible, et du coup je n'ai plus accès à firefox
car le message me dit que "ma version d'OSX n'est pas compatible"
Comme je suis blonde ...et non anglophone en +.... 
comment puis retourner à une version qui convienne à mon OSX 10.04.11 car du coup je suis sur Safari et j'ai perdu toute mes adresses marque pages !
merci d'avance à qui voudra bien m'aider
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,



moumoun a dit:


> Comme je suis blonde ...et non anglophone en +....


Dans ce cas je te redonne en direct le lien pour télécharger la dernière version compatible Tiger : 

si tu as un Mac processeur PPC.
si tu as un Mac processeur Intel.

Pour connaitre le processeur : menu pomme, A propos de ce Mac.


----------

